

Diamond particles discovered in candle light - meow
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/8706666/Diamond-particles-discovered-in-candlelight.html

======
reemrevnivek
Previous submission here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899191>

2 days old, 72 points, 12 comments, actual scholarly article is behind a
paywall that many universities can get through here:
[http://pubs.rsc.org/en/Content/ArticleLanding/2011/CC/c0cc05...](http://pubs.rsc.org/en/Content/ArticleLanding/2011/CC/c0cc05785a)

